# I'm stressing out!



## DaniNCru (Aug 12, 2007)

My cat (a pregnant girl I took in a little under 2 weeks ago after she was dumped) lost what I believe to have been her mucous plug last night but I STILL do not have any kittens! I don't even think she is in labor yet!

What does the mucous plug look like and when will she have her babies?!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I know next to nothing about the birth of kittens, but maybe this site will help:

http://www.showcatsonline.com/x/birthing_made_easy.htm

Hopefully someone else will have some advice for you. Good luck and keep us posted.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The mucous plug can drop weeks or hours before birth so don't freak out about that. Look at her belly. It will drop (meaning the belly will hang down rather than bulge out on the sides) about 24 hours before birth. If mother cat is calm and at peace there's probably no problem.


----------



## DaniNCru (Aug 12, 2007)

We got back from the emergency vet not long ago. Cookie has Giardia so she is being treated for that. It's a little scary because the medicine, while safe for dogs and humans (even while pregnant) has never really been tested on cats before but I guess they have never had a problem. I didn't want to wait to treat her for it until after she has the babies because I did not want her passing it to them. She vet said that she is definitely ready to have her kittens so it is just a matter of time. She suggested that Cookie is probably holding off her labor (which would explain why she has started and stopped a couple times) because of stress so I will be taking better care to keep the dog away from her and I will also stop bringing her back and forth to work with me.

Hopefully they will be here soon. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

That sounds good. Peace and quite is probably what she needs. Cats have a tendency to give birth when you least expect it (my first queen decided to give birth when I was asleep :roll: ). The other one waited until christmas night, when everything was calm.


----------

